# Driving Lincese



## javialxen (6 mo ago)

Hello All,

I am moving to France with a B driving license, which allows me to drive cars and (only in Spain) also motorbikes. However, if I want to ride a 125cc motorbike in France, I would need a 7h training course, and wait 6 months before I can start it in France. Once I receive this training, would I receive automatically the A1 driving license?

Kind regards,
Javier


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

At one time the 125cc license was automatically added when you passed your B car license in France.
Then things became more complicated and proof of having insured a 125 in the last two years was required.

Check the official govt page www.service-public.fr/particuliers/vosdroits/F2832
for exact info 
6 months residence in France, theory exam with 40 multichoice questions - you need 35 correct answers to pass
and 20 hours riding training - 12 on road and 8 on circuit

Practical exam - 10 minutes off road - success is obligatory to attempt 40 minutes on-road exam

Examinators stopped giving results directly maybe 20 years ago because of threats and violence
You can consult your results 48 hours later on the sécurité routière website
If you pass you can download and print a license which is valid 4 months only in France 
until they deliver your definitive license


----------



## javialxen (6 mo ago)

Thank you very much for your help.

I am following these guidelines: 








Peut-on conduire un scooter 3 roues ou une moto 125 avec le permis B ?


si vous avez le permis B, vous pouvez avoir le permis A1 par équivalence en suivant une formation de 7 heures.




www.service-public.fr





*Conditions*
Pour conduire en France une motocyclette légère avec un permis B européen, vous devez remplir les 2 conditions suivantes :

Avoir un *permis B en cours de validité*
Avoir suivi une *formation pratique*
*Formation*
Vous pouvez suivre la formation dans un délai d'1 mois avant la date anniversaire des 2 ans d'obtention du permis B.
Exemple :
Si vous avez eu le permis B le 20 décembre 2020, vous pouvez suivre la formation à partir du 20 novembre 2022.
La formation dure *7 heures.*


But I wonder if once I have this certificate, I will have B licence+certificate (only valid in France) or B+A1 (valid in EU).


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

javialxen said:


> But I wonder if once I have this certificate, I will have B licence+certificate (only valid in France) or B+A1 (valid in EU).


The certificate for the 7 hour formation is valid only in France.
According to this thread on a 125 forum from 2016, you can have your B license stamped with A1 by the prefecture of residence.
www.125attitude.com/t5921-validite-de-la-formation-125-cm3-a-l-etranger

The next question is: will the French administration modify a non French license?
Or will you have to convert your EU license to a French one first?


----------

